# Testing grounds for my "Female Calendar" project.



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 21, 2010)

So one of the girls im working with came over to shoot and started with some basic shots. The first one was kind of a test shot but i really like it. It kind of gives a "behind the scenes" look and feel to it.

I have more "Risque" photos but im afraid to post them here. I dont want to get banned. No nudes but panties and bra. 

Anywho. C&C if you would like

#1






#2


----------



## cameramike (Nov 21, 2010)

I like the idea of the first one, like you said behind the scenes but the strong lens flare hurts the shot. Love the second one, one thing to watch when posing (general rule) what ever is closest to the camera will appear the largest, having her lean down and forward hides the assets and puts an emphasis on her knees (although they are nice) and her face. The second one you allow her weight to shift back (good) maybe having just a little bit more light on the left side of her face though so that the shadow doesn't in her eye. 

I am interested I'd love to see the rest. What style is the calendar that you are shooting these for?


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 21, 2010)

Good feedback. I appreciate it. I didnt even realize the knee part. She wants to do it for her bf for a xmas gift. These were test shots before we get into costume etc for a "themed" calendar.


----------



## cameramike (Nov 21, 2010)

Well aren't you the lucky one haha. Let her have fun with the poses, step in only when she is doing something you either don't like or doesn't flatter her. Natural always looks best, also watch what you pose her on, personally her sitting on a white sheet with an infinite backdrop is sort of lacking that sensual feel you would get from perhaps a bed or maybe a couch.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 21, 2010)

AHHH a bed...thats a GREAT IDEA! Heres one more...kind of a sample of what im working with. I dont wanna push the NSFW area... so yeah.

I havent spent a lot of time editing, just burning the background a little bit since im shooting on a paper backdrop.


----------



## burgo (Nov 21, 2010)

I like the pose. Something about the skin tones, it seems all too even which makes it look over photo-shopped. Too "air brushed" for my tastes.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 21, 2010)

I had to smooth her out due to being cold (goose bumps). I think ill lighten up on it if thats the case because i somewhat feel the same way...or maybe it doesnt help being on a black background?


----------



## cameramike (Nov 21, 2010)

watch your lighting with poses like that, her abdomen looks very flat in reality it is curved even if she isn't toned you don't want to make it look like a outline. Probably not making much sense but try some more dramatic lighting just to see how it works. The more dramatic the more "sexy" the feel as certain areas may not be as visible causing curiosity to take over.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 21, 2010)

man your full of great info. This is why I did this. I need feedback so when I actually get this going its going to be right.


----------



## cameramike (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad to help, just going off of what I see and how I think it could be better. Don't get me wrong you have an awesome starting point and a great model to work with.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 21, 2010)

I appreciate it. Thank you again. It's always good to have another perspective.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 22, 2010)

That last shot needs a hair/accent light, like you have in the first couple.  

And yes, don't be afraid to use more shadow (more dramatic lighting).  There is a theory that if you want to make something more interesting, you light less of it.  

They don't allow nudity, but I don't think that anyone will get bent out of shape if you want to post tasteful, non-nude shots for critique.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 22, 2010)

Good to know. I'll have updates soon!


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 30, 2010)

A couple new photos....





















now keep in mind these are just test shots til we get down to the themes


----------



## peteredwards (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow so hot and sexy love the shots..


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 1, 2010)

Something is off to me.  They are not very sharp to me.


----------



## skieur (Dec 1, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> AHHH a bed...thats a GREAT IDEA! Heres one more...kind of a sample of what im working with. I dont wanna push the NSFW area... so yeah.
> 
> I havent spent a lot of time editing, just burning the background a little bit since im shooting on a paper backdrop.


 
I agree with Big Mike on the need for a hair light on this one. I would also go with a less visually distracting bra as in one with no pattern, slimmer straps and perhaps a different colour. ( Needless to say, on a serious shoot, I would ditch the bra totally and post it in one of the other photo forums)

skieur


----------



## skieur (Dec 1, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> A couple new photos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is a pretty good shot. I would improve the hair exposure and/or lighting in that area, even the lighting so that the area across the breasts does not have whiter skin than the rest of the body, de-emphasize some small moles and crop off the boney look at the bottom of the image.

skieur


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 2, 2010)

^^ Good feedback I appreciate it!


----------



## Esstilo Studio (Dec 2, 2010)

You mentioned these are "special xmas gift to her bf". Hope they agreed that you're sharing them with us. nice photos though


----------



## cameramike (Dec 2, 2010)

new ones are looking great! You are defiantly getting the lighting down. If you are going to have her in white with a white backdrop try adding a backlight to seperate her from the backdrop.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 2, 2010)

This chap does some good videos on lighting, this is a one light video but there is a two light and 3 light


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 2, 2010)

skieur said:


> Ub3rdoRK said:
> 
> 
> > AHHH a bed...thats a GREAT IDEA! Heres one more...kind of a sample of what im working with. I dont wanna push the NSFW area... so yeah.
> ...



I agree with all of this. And instead of her playing with her already short skirt I mean we can see how cheeky it is. I would ditch the bra and try bringing her left arm up to cover herself. The bra is a bit distracting. 

Nice pics some seem a bit soft too like Schwetty mentioned but I know this is just the testing phase.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Dec 8, 2010)

I think these are a great start but you seem to have the same problem ive been having with some of my models. The pictures all have the same grumpy expressions   She has the same look on her face in every image.  I've been having the same issues with my girls. What I do is try to get em to chatting it up with myself or my assistant to make them forget they are half naked and not look like they are about to get a flu shot.  Know what I mean?


----------



## Patrice (Dec 8, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> I had to smooth her out due to being cold (goose bumps).



Be kind to your model and keep your studio somewhat warmer than you normally would. She is the one that needs to be comfortable. You being a bit too warm just goes with the territory.


----------

